# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Council of Europe and Artificial Intelligence

## Airicist

coe.int/AI

facebook.com/coe4ai

twitter.com/COE4AI

----------


## Airicist

Council of Europe and Artificial Intelligence

Sep 14, 2018




> New Council of Europe website on Artificial intelligence - Browse and follow the latest updates about our work in progress.

----------

